# Divine Minion Template (quick question)



## Davmeister84 (Nov 7, 2005)

In which book can I find this template?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you looking for  this?

or perhaps  this?


----------



## Davmeister84 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## genshou (Nov 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Are you looking for  this?
> 
> or perhaps  this?



I've been wondering for a while now what petitioners are.  Thanks for linking to that, Crothian!


----------

